# My laptop won't play videos made by my camera



## pallay

Hi,

I bought a canon eos1100d, and when I make videos with it and upload them to my laptop (acer aspire 5551) , windows movie maker can't play them. Well, it can, but it has some white/pink/green stripes or squares... If I play it in VLC it does work. It also does work when I open it in Windowas Movie maker 2012 to edit them... But then, when I save the videos, and want to play them, the stripes/squares problems comes back, and this time in every single progam, even vlc. 
Also, when I play the videos on someone's laptop, this error does not occur. 
The extention is .mov , and when I play other .mov 's on media play, they work...

Can you help me?

Pallay.


----------



## tremmor

My camera is older. But did you try saving movies in another video format ?


----------



## pallay

When I upload it on my computer, it already has .mov , and the camera doesn't give me the option to change the extention.. and with every convertion, the video loses its quality, i think, so I didn't try that. But the point it, that it can't be because of the format, since other .mov can be played.. Or am I wrong?


----------



## cjmarsh81

Your laptop does not have the appropriate codec installed to be able to play the video.

VLC will work as it does not use codecs installed into windows, it uses its own.

Download a program called G-Spot and run it.  Point it at one of your camera video files and it should tell you what codec it is using.  Then it should be fairly simple to find that codec online and install.


----------



## pallay

Okay thank you so much!


----------



## pallay

I tried what you told me, but it still doesn't work... any other ideas?


----------



## cjmarsh81

Did G-Spot recognise the video?  If so what video codec is it saying the video is using.

You can download a generic codec pack like K-lite, however it would be best to make sure the pack includes the one your after or you are just wasting your time downloading it.


----------



## mjoliat

*I googled "play a mov file on a pc"*

I googled your problem and this is the link to what came up. Also, I have a Canon EOS T2i which makes .mov files and my PC plays the files with no problem. But it uses QuickTime to do it. But as you'll discover from the answers that came up, there are lots of alternatives.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070627005304AA3WK8a


----------

